Ask HN: What % of Fortune 500 companies are currently paying ransomware hackers? - kumarski
======
greenyoda
I'd assume that this is a closely guarded secret. A company wouldn't want to
encourage targeted ransomware attacks by admitting that (1) their security is
bad enough that they were hit by ransomware in the past and (2) they're
willing to pay ransom.

Why do you want to know?

------
kumarski
Ran a similar poll on twitter:
[https://twitter.com/datarade/status/914181410407239680](https://twitter.com/datarade/status/914181410407239680)

